# bye bye boykins?



## jericho

Whoa! I didn't see this coming, although I might have wished for it.

Looks like Earl and Hodge are headed to the Bucks in exchange for Steve Blake.

The Nuggets will struggle even more until Anthony comes back, but once all the pistons are firing it will be a relief to have a pass-first PG coming off the bench. Blake won't wow anyone, but he's steady and savvy and will know what the team needs him to do.


----------



## cpawfan

Link via ESPN

What a great move by the front office, plus it lowers the amount of luxury tax the team will have to pay


----------



## jericho

Yep. In my book there's nothing to not like about this.

I haven't seen Blake play enough the past couple years to know whether he's likely to be a long-term fixture for Denver. I think his shooting has improved...how's his defense?


----------



## Sliccat

WHAT!?

This is, hands down, the worst trade I've ever heard of. Steve Blake!? They don't need a pass first point that bad. Once its the AI, Smith, Anthony Line-up, there isn't that much space for another point. And AI's years of playing SG have to come to an end. He just doesn't have that in him anymore.


----------



## Sliccat

Oh, its a money deal. That at least makes it understandable.

I remember watching Blake in Washington, his game must have made a complete 180 for him to be considered pass-first. Hopefully he's grown; he used to be pretty bad. Boykins has been playing better than Iverson as of late.


----------



## HKF

You don't understand why this was a good deal for Denver. Blake fits in better for what the Nuggets need out of a backup point guard. He will improve the play of the bench players on this team, because they know they'll see the ball if they run. Boykins did not stay within the offense.


----------



## cpawfan

Sliccat said:


> WHAT!?
> 
> This is, hands down, the worst trade I've ever heard of. Steve Blake!? They don't need a pass first point that bad. Once its the AI, Smith, Anthony Line-up, there isn't that much space for another point. And AI's years of playing SG have to come to an end. He just doesn't have that in him anymore.


The Nuggets need a backup PG because they didn't have one. Boykins is the shortest SG in the history of the NBA.


----------



## HB

The question is what the heck are they doing up in Milwaukee


----------



## cpawfan

Last season in Portland, Blake average 34.0 Assists per 100 possessions while only turning the ball over 9.2 times during those same 100 possessions. That is a great fit for the speed the Nuggets want to play.

Additionally, he shot 41.3% from 3 last season, had an eFG of .519 and a TS of .549


----------



## cpawfan

HB said:


> The question is what the heck are they doing up in Milwaukee


Praying that Boykins can score for them while Redd is out


----------



## Sliccat

HKF said:


> You don't understand why this was a good deal for Denver. Blake fits in better for what the Nuggets need out of a backup point guard. He will improve the play of the bench players on this team, because they know they'll see the ball if they run. Boykins did not stay within the offense.


The problem is, Blake's not that good, and he's a horrible defender. They don't improve at all with this trade. I understand why they did it, cutting a good $4 Mil is nothing to laugh at. They needed an Eric Snow type player, not him. Him and Iverson together will be just as bad as Iverson and Boykins defensively. And Offensively, playing AI as a shooting guard with Anthony is a big no.


----------



## jericho

HB said:


> The question is what the heck are they doing up in Milwaukee


Desperately trying to improve their temporary scoring wattage while the starting perimeter players are injured, so it at least looks to fans like they're trying to stay competitive?


----------



## Sliccat

Again, I haven't seen him play since Washington, it's possible he's improved, but unless his improvement was drastic, this is a horrible team deal.


----------



## HKF

It's been a few years since Blake was in Washington. The Nuggets are only going to be playing their backup point 10 minutes a game with Smith and Anthony back. Again, this move was made more to get rid of Boykins and his ballhogging nature. Eric Snow is finished. Have you seen his play for the Cavs? He's awful. And he can't make an open shot. Blake can.


----------



## HB

Lol Blake was good at Portland, calm down Sliccat. This isnt as bad a move as you make it out to be.


----------



## Husstla

WTF? Even if Boykins defense sucks, I would keep him over Blake any day. Apart from the financial benefit, this trade makes absolutely no sense


----------



## Kuskid

Slic if you saw Boykins play before the trade, you'd know why we're rejoicing right now. He was making about 36% of his shots on the year up until about 2 weeks ago. When you've got two of the best flat-out scorers on your team, as well as a youbg big and an up and coming athletic 2 guard, you can't afford to have someone who dominates the ball and takes as many shots as he does.


----------



## Husstla

Kuskid said:


> Slic if you saw Boykins play before the trade, you'd know why we're rejoicing right now. He was making about 36% of his shots on the year up until about 2 weeks ago. When you've got two of the best flat-out scorers on your team, as well as a youbg big and an up and coming athletic 2 guard, you can't afford to have someone who dominates the ball and takes as many shots as he does.


Trade him fine. But wtf..blake?


----------



## cpawfan

Kuskid said:


> Slic if you saw Boykins play before the trade, you'd know why we're rejoicing right now. He was making about 36% of his shots on the year up until about 2 weeks ago. When you've got two of the best flat-out scorers on your team, as well as a youbg big and an up and coming athletic 2 guard, you can't afford to have someone who dominates the ball and takes as many shots as he does.


Dre and Boykins both shipped out during the season. Words can't fully express the joy I have about this.


----------



## cpawfan

Husstla said:


> Trade him fine. But wtf..blake?


Not just Blake, but luxury tax relief.


----------



## darth-horax

Blake will average around 43 ppg now that he's in denver...and he''ll play point center.


----------



## Your Answer

Blake was a great pg back in his college days at Maryland, but I really havent got to see much of him at all in the pros except a couple games when he was with Portland. But regardless I think we should of at least wait until Melo got back be4 making this move, because Im pretty positive Blake isnt going to be able to make up the scoring we are losing from Earl while Melo is still out.


----------



## jericho

cpawfan said:


> Not just Blake, but luxury tax relief.


Yep, this was about money and (I strongly suspect) about subtracting a player who dominates the ball too much from a team with much better offensive options. (Have fun, Milwaukee, when everyone's healthy again.)

If Blake turns out to be a dud, he at least won't be a harmful or distracting one. If he turns out to be a keeper at the backup 1 spot, then all the better. But I just didn't see Boykins as a helpful part of the Nuggets' push to get to the next level.


----------



## PFortyy

the most stupid trade ever


----------



## Seed

I think denver got even better with a more pure pg as a backup


----------



## pmac34

Sliccat said:


> The problem is, Blake's not that good, and he's a horrible defender. They don't improve at all with this trade. I understand why they did it, cutting a good $4 Mil is nothing to laugh at. They needed an Eric Snow type player, not him. Him and Iverson together will be just as bad as Iverson and Boykins defensively. And Offensively, playing AI as a shooting guard with Anthony is a big no.


Iverson won't be playing SG **edit*

Iverson/Smith/Anthony
PG/SG/SF


----------



## pmac34

Melo's Answer said:


> Blake was a great pg back in his college days at Maryland, but I really havent got to see much of him at all in the pros except a couple games when he was with Portland. But regardless I think we should of at least wait until Melo got back be4 making this move, because *Im pretty positive Blake isnt going to be able to make up the scoring we are losing from Earl while Melo is still out*.


JR Smith might


----------



## Kuskid

Melo's Answer said:


> Blake was a great pg back in his college days at Maryland, but I really havent got to see much of him at all in the pros except a couple games when he was with Portland. But regardless I think we should of at least wait until Melo got back be4 making this move, because Im pretty positive Blake isnt going to be able to make up the scoring we are losing from Earl while Melo is still out.


He's only out four more games- Cleveland, Portland, and Houston twice. None of those teams is averaging more than 96 a game, so we should be able to manage for another week.


----------



## roux

Steve Blake has been just awful this year. Anyone that thinks this is the pure point the nuggets need is on crack. I as a Bucks fan am just shocked they got anything in return for him at all. I am not super excited about Boykins trying to save this team for the next couple weeks but I am thrilled I never have to watch Blake again. Chew on this..

3.6 ppg 2.5 assists .349 fg% .279 3pt% .550 freethrow%

Good riddence Steve Blake enjoy your new home.


----------



## Sliccat

Husstla said:


> Trade him fine. But wtf..blake?


Exactly. I agree that Boykins should go, but not for Blake.



> Iverson won't be playing SG *edit


Iverson will average at least 40 mpg, so taking for granted that Blake plays more than 8 mpg, Either he or Iverson will have to play at SG for some of the game(and if he plays around 20 mpg, it will be a lot of time), because that's how basketball works.


----------



## Sliccat

Also, they needed a defensive guard more than anything. Blake is just as bad of a defender as Boykins is. The team didn't address its real problem, defense.


----------



## cpawfan

roux2dope said:


> Steve Blake has been just awful this year. Anyone that thinks this is the pure point the nuggets need is on crack. I as a Bucks fan am just shocked they got anything in return for him at all. I am not super excited about Boykins trying to save this team for the next couple weeks but I am thrilled I never have to watch Blake again. Chew on this..
> 
> 3.6 ppg 2.5 assists .349 fg% .279 3pt% .550 freethrow%
> 
> Good riddence Steve Blake enjoy your new home.


He played just fine for the Blazers last season and he'll do what the Nuggets need for 10 minutes a game which is pass the ball.


----------



## cpawfan

Sliccat said:


> Exactly. I agree that Boykins should go, but not for Blake.


The Denver Front Office would have traded Boykins for a bag of chips since they got his salary off the books and will likely avoid the luxury tax. Blake is just a bonus. Not a big bonus, but still a bonus.

Boykins wasn't traded for Blake, rather Boykins was traded for two reasons.

1) Because as long as he was on the roster, Karl was going to play him too many minutes and Bearup still has nightmares about Shaun Livingston posting up the smurf in the playoffs

2) The Luxury Tax Savings


----------



## cpawfan

Sliccat said:


> Also, they needed a defensive guard more than anything. Blake is just as bad of a defender as Boykins is. The team didn't address its real problem, defense.


No he isn't. Blake won't get posted up by every PG in the league. That fact alone will save 10-14 easy points a game that an opponent will have to work harder to earn.


----------



## nbanoitall

Some team this summer is going to offer Earl Boykins some money. He's gone this summer regardless. At 5'5 and a shooting guard, he would once again stick out like a sore thumb in the playoffs defensively.

The trade doesn't really bother me. Hodge was a bad draft pick. Steve Blake looked good last season, really hasnt looked all that great this year. He was kinda sad to be sent out of portland (figure that out). Denver should be a good situation for him.

Its not the worst trade in history or a horrible trade. Hopefully Denver exhausted all other trading possiblities, if thats the case then it is a decent trade.

However as nice as having Smith, Melo, and AI all in the starting lineup is. That second unit is now going to be missing an offensive punch. This move is only ok with me.... if its not the last move Denver makes this season...... you need somebody that can score off the bench. Boykins was that.... and that will need to be replaced​


----------



## jericho

nbanoitall said:


> However as nice as having Smith, Melo, and AI all in the starting lineup is. That second unit is now going to be missing an offensive punch. This move is only ok with me.... if its not the last move Denver makes this season...... you need somebody that can score off the bench. Boykins was that.... and that will need to be replaced​


You make a good point. Boykins was their bench scoring. He just doesn't tend to get his points in a way that fits well with the way Denver needs to be playing going forward. They need more of a Kyle Korver then an Earl Boykins coming off their bench.


----------



## LamarButler

What's this talk about Blake being a terrible defender?

His unselfishness, lack of turnovers and defense are the only reasons why hes in the league.

He guards Kobe probably the best I've seen. Kobe never gets going against him.

Hey, at least hes got height over Boykins. Say what you say, but at least hes not a negative on defense like Boykins.

Plus Blake is a good neutralizer. With all the scorers on this team, you gotta have someone who isn't always looking to score.


----------



## Kuskid

Prediction/hope: Linas Kleiza becomes our primary bench scorer. Watch him on offense when he gets in there some time, he should be averaging more than 5 a game.


----------



## Sliccat

LamarButler said:


> What's this talk about Blake being a terrible defender?
> 
> His unselfishness, lack of turnovers and defense are the only reasons why hes in the league.
> 
> He guards Kobe probably the best I've seen. Kobe never gets going against him.
> 
> Hey, at least hes got height over Boykins. Say what you say, but at least hes not a negative on defense like Boykins.
> 
> Plus Blake is a good neutralizer. With all the scorers on this team, you gotta have someone who isn't always looking to score.


That's their whole front line.


----------



## Sliccat

cpawfan said:


> No he isn't. Blake won't get posted up by every PG in the league. That fact alone will save 10-14 easy points a game that an opponent will have to work harder to earn.


Yes he is. Instead of posting him up, they're just go around him.


----------



## cpawfan

jericho said:


> You make a good point. Boykins was their bench scoring. He just doesn't tend to get his points in a way that fits well with the way Denver needs to be playing going forward. They need more of a Kyle Korver then an Earl Boykins coming off their bench.


Nene is the primary bench scorer. Nene rarely got feed the ball by Boykins and his touches will now go way up.

Look at it this way
Melo + AI + JR = 75+ points per game
Camby + Nene = 20+ points per game
Eddie + Reggie = 12+ points per game

That right there is 107+ PPG


----------



## cpawfan

According a Nuggets insider, Melo and Camby were both celebrating when they received the news.

Boykins was universally disliked by his teammates, yet loved by Karl. Boykins returned the love by being Karl's snitch. There will be quotes in the papers that show Karl wasn't happy about this trade, so it is clear the Front Office is actually running things, unlike last season with Kiki. Don't overlook the fact that the FO traded Boykins so that Karl wouldn't play him


----------



## RSP83

Is Blake going to be in the lineup tomorrow?


----------



## Husstla

Sliccat said:


> Exactly. I agree that Boykins should go, but not for Blake.
> 
> 
> 
> Iverson will average at least 40 mpg, so taking for granted that Blake plays more than 8 mpg, Either he or Iverson will have to play at SG for some of the game(and if he plays around 20 mpg, it will be a lot of time), because that's how basketball works.


Yeah, and letting Iverson play shooting guard will just ruin us, because Melo will be getting mins too. Who the hell is Blake going to pass the ball to then!? At lease with Iverson playing point we know where he is going to pass the ball.


----------



## cpawfan

RSP83 said:


> Is Blake going to be in the lineup tomorrow?


Yes


----------



## cpawfan

Husstla said:


> Yeah, and letting Iverson play shooting guard will just ruin us, because Melo will be getting mins too. Who the hell is Blake going to pass the ball to then!? At lease with Iverson playing point we know where he is going to pass the ball.


So your assumption is that when AI plays PG only he or Melo will take shots?

Otherwise your comment makes no sense. The object of Karl's offense is to get good quick shots, especially in the paint. Both Blake and AI will be passing to more than just 1 person


----------



## jericho

cpawfan said:


> Nene is the primary bench scorer. Nene rarely got feed the ball by Boykins and his touches will now go way up.


That's my sincere hope!


----------



## Sliccat

> Melo + AI + JR = 75+ points per game


Closer to 65, probably.


----------



## SirCharles34

nbanoitall said:


> Some team this summer is going to offer Earl Boykins some money. He's gone this summer regardless. At 5'5 and a shooting guard, he would once again stick out like a sore thumb in the playoffs defensively.
> 
> The trade doesn't really bother me. Hodge was a bad draft pick. Steve Blake looked good last season, really hasnt looked all that great this year. He was kinda sad to be sent out of portland (figure that out). Denver should be a good situation for him.
> 
> Its not the worst trade in history or a horrible trade. *Hopefully Denver exhausted all other trading possiblities, if thats the case then it is a decent trade.*​


Good analysis. 
At first, I was thinking bad trade for Den, but then who else are you going to get at Blake's price range? The Bucks was desperate for scoring and Den replaced a defensive liability. 
I remembered Blake was decent when he was Portland, but has seen nothing of him this yr. He should be a solid bench player. 

The most important thing is Denver doesn't have to pay the lux tax.


----------



## Your Answer

Sliccat said:


> Closer to 65, probably.


I dunno man I think he could be right 75 could be dead on
AI 26-29
Melo 30-34
JR around 15

thats right around the 75 mark and is def in the relam of possibilities


----------



## Sliccat

Melo's Answer said:


> I dunno man I think he could be right 75 could be dead on
> AI 26-29
> Melo 30-34
> JR around 15
> 
> thats right around the 75 mark and is def in the relam of possibilities


Sure, it could happen, but I don't have expectations that high right now. I hope I'm wrong, though.


----------



## nbanoitall

jericho said:


> You make a good point. Boykins was their bench scoring. He just doesn't tend to get his points in a way that fits well with the way Denver needs to be playing going forward. They need more of a Kyle Korver then an Earl Boykins coming off their bench.


 
I like Korver, I called him a first round pick in college (when pretty much nobody thought he was). He's improved a lot defensively from his rookie year, although he isnt a good defender.... he also isnt 5'5. I in no way have a problem with Korver.

He just wasnt who I had in mind. Nene cannot be considered an offensive punch off the bench, because this guy gets injured just from watching Sammy Sosa sneeze. Nene hasn't shown a consistent ability to score, or even stay on the floor. I really like him, I want that to happen for him, but I havent seen it yet.

I had more in mind a guy like say.... Juan Dixon. He would be a good replacement for Mr Boykins, and at 6'3 he can play both guard positions.

Jalen Rose wants a buyout from the Suns (cant blame him either). He shoulda known better to begin with. Hopefully he gets it right and comes to Denver. Another capable off the bench scorer.


----------



## Sliccat

Woa, Blake just put my foot in my mouth. Nice game from him. If he's capable of doing that consistently, I was dead wrong about this trade.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

Blake was great last night but I'm still not sold. Here's my problem with the trade: 

We have no scorer off the bench. Don't get me wrong - Boykins needed to go. He was a ball-hogging, selfish, defensive liability that was a marginal shooter and scorer. That said, there were times when his scoring punch was much needed. Who is coming off the bench to score now? Don't say Nene, because the guy simply can't (or won't) finish. You all saw the missed dunk last night. 

I hate to believe this is the last move we make this season. There is someone we can sign in free agency or overseas that could help us out a little. 

As for Iverson playing shooting guard, that's ridiculous. His strength his on the ball. I don't mind him playing off the ball for spurts because he brings motion to the offense and does have a tendency to make stupid turnovers, but he needs to be the primary ballhandler. With Carmelo back, I think we'll see the Iverson that played in the first three games - there will be a great scoring option and much more space to work with, so he'll be able to make more plays in the halfcourt.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

Imagine if we still had Earl Watson. I know it might be hard to fit his contract in, but if we found a way, that'd be a killer backcourt. Had it not been for Karl, Watson probably would've been retained in lieu of Boykins.


----------



## melo4life

The player who i think that has had a big impact on the team, that we have traded would have to be andre miller,,, he has already played well in Milwaukee and i hope it continues for him, i hope the same happens with Boykins


----------



## nbanoitall

the nuggets did not trade greg buckner


----------



## HKF

Yes, Greg Buckner and his 1-19 three-point shooting exhibition in last years playoffs. Whatever.


----------



## jmk

Steve Blake sucks.

He's white, so he's obviously slow. Ergo, people easily run around him on defense. He's also goofy looking, so he definitely can't shoot the long ball. He probably can't dribble, either.

WHY DID DENVER TRADE FOR THIS BUM?!?!?!


----------



## melo4life

i dunno how you say he is crap?? he played well today,, 20+ points in his second game for a new team isnt that crap?? he will get a lot better he just needs to develop a bit more and work around how the nuggets roll, and where you said he obviously cant shoot the long ball, isnt 5 from 7 good enough from the 3pt line?? isnt like 70% good from the 3pt line?? i always thought it was but obviously it isnt according to you?


----------



## cpawfan

melo4life said:


> i dunno how you say he is crap?? he played well today,, 20+ points in his second game for a new team isnt that crap?? he will get a lot better he just needs to develop a bit more and work around how the nuggets roll, and where you said he obviously cant shoot the long ball, isnt 5 from 7 good enough from the 3pt line?? isnt like 70% good from the 3pt line?? i always thought it was but obviously it isnt according to you?


It helps if you can recognize sarcasm

DK is a huge Maryland fan and Blake played his college ball at ......


----------



## melo4life

oh lol srry buddy, its hard to tell when its not person to person talking, not over the computer lol


----------

